# Sitka Pants & First Light Puffy



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sitka Timberline pants
2 years old but only one season of use since I got the gray pair last year.








34 waist regular length
has suspenders and knee pads.
$140

Unopened Cirrus Puffy in ASAT. Size Large.
















$120


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Pants sold.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Puffy dropped to $110.


----------

